
Short Term vs. Long Term - slaxman
https://medium.com/@sanlaxman/short-term-vs-long-term-ccf4a2f7d018#.x6qn1a229
======
jwdunne
Seems like a bit too either-or.

An effective pattern in physical services (such as private healthcare) is to
implement an SEO strategy with the expectation results could take around 6
months to realise. In the meantime, PPC campaigns can be used to bridge the
gap between then and now.

Of course budget constraints must permit but generally if there is a budget
for consistent advertising campaigns over 6 months, there should be room for
both a PPC plan that tunes downwards as results from organic search efforts
grow.

